# need help with N.O. ballasts for my tank



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

ok, i have many questions, so please bare with me. i purchased some florescent ballasts a long time ago, i used one of them with my aquarium. it was a 2x20 watt ballast. i recently purchased another ballast from the same person, and she assured me it would do the same thing. i got to looking at it, and it's much bigger. pictures are at the bottom of this post. so my questions are:

1. will the larger ballast power 2x 20 watt florescent bulbs, or is it too big?
2. do the ballasts themselves have to be grounded to metal?
3. do i need to use both of them for a total of 80 watts NO over my 10 gallon emersed tank?
4. can you think of anything else i need to know? 
5. do these plant bulbs suck? what bulbs work best? all i have is a walmart and an ace hardware where i live.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It will work fine. Wire it just like the pic on the case shows.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would ground the ballasts just to be safe. If they are mounted in a canopy I ground mine to the aluminum reflector.

Those bulbs should work just fine.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The bigger Advance ballast actually is a Magnetic ballast for two 16-18w bulbs. I have no experience with magnetic ballasts(only full electronic), but I THINK it will work, just slightly underpowered for 20w bulbs. Try it and see if it lights up normal. I would have bought the Advance REL-4P32-SC and have the flexibility to overdrive them in series.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, i got these for 4 bucks each, so i guess it was just a good deal. thank you for all of the responses. i will try the new one out and see what happens. if anyone else has anything to add, please do so. i am putting all 4 of these over a 10 gallon emersed growth tank. i will build the hood myself, and i will hang it 3 inches above the tank. i will probably put a glass top on the tank to keep the water out. thanks again!


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

ok, i tested it, and it seems to be even brighter than the smaller one. i am really liking it. now all i have to do is build the hood. ok, i still have 2 questions:

1. are the plant bulbs good or should i get somthing else? i already have 2 that i want to use, but what should i get for the other 2 bulbs?

2. as for grounding the ballast, i want to put the ballasts on the outside, how would i do that? is it ok for both of the ballasts to be on the same piece of metal?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The bulbs you have are fine. I really like the zoomeds. The florasun bulbs and the ultrasun bulbs make a nice combination of color.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree about the zoomed bulbs. Also, since this is emersed growth, any full spectrum bulb will work fine. I unerstand Phillips makes a very good tube that you can get at Home Depot, although I don't know any more than that.

As for grounding the ballast, its a good idea but not necessary for them to work. You can use a grounded plug/wire and simply ground the plug tot he case of the ballast by screwing the green wire of the power cord to the ballast case, using whatever screw you use to mount it to your location. Usually I screw them to the wall, inside of my cabinet or the back of my hood. HTH


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

ok, i am only asking this because i would not try it without asking first. can i connect both ballasts to one power cord? i'm guessing no, but i have no idea.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Add the amps of the 2 ballasts together adn make sure your power cord is rated for more than that. To be safe, I woudl try to find a cord rated for 25% more, atleast. Make sure it is grounded. Those ballasts really are not that strong so I would not worry about runnignboth off one pwer cord. Any ground cord used for larger power tools or heay durty extensoin cords should be more than adequate.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks, that will help me a lot.


----------

